# Illustrator Pfeilende an Striche setzen



## katha1001 (19. Januar 2006)

Hi Ihr,

weiss jemand von euch, wo ich in Illustrator, so wie in Freehand, an das Ende eines Striches einen Pfeil setzen kann?

danke
katha1001


----------



## PDeffer (20. Januar 2006)

Illustrator CS
> Effekt > Pfeilspitzen

Freehand 10
> Fenster > Inspektoren > Strich

Mit der Hilfe wäre man auch drauf gekommen!
Gruesse


----------



## Rofi (20. Januar 2006)

Hi Katha1001,

es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten Pfeile am Anfang und/oder Ende einer Linie / Pfad anzubringen.
1.	unter EFFEKTE - Stilisierungsfilter - Pfeilspitzen.
2.	unter FILTER - Stilisierungsfilter - Pfeilspitzen.
Achtung, in jedem der beiden Menüs gibt es je zwei Stilisierungsfilter! Es ist zweimal der obere. Schau Bild 1.

Welchen Du benutzt, hängt vom Zweck oder der persönlichen Vorliebe ab.

Mir persönlich gefällt die 1. Möglichkeit besser. Im Effektefilter kannst Du später noch besser Änderungen machen!
Machst Du unter „Aussehen“ (siehe Bild 3) einen Doppelklick auf Pfeilspitzen, geht das, oh Wunder, Pfeilspitzenfenster (Bild 2) nämlich erneut auf und Du kannst nachträglich Deine Änderungen machen! Z.Bsp. einen anderen Pfeil wählen, die Pfeilgröße ändern, den Pfeil entfernen/hinzufügen usw.
Ein weiterer Vor-/Nachteil ist, dass Du die Größe Deiner Linie ändern kannst, ohne dass dabei die Größe des Pfeils sich mit ändert!

Im Filtermenü hast Du diese Änderungsmöglichkeit nicht, außer dass beim Größe verändern die Pfeilgröße sich mit ändert. Auch kannst Du durch Stauchen oder Strecken Deiner Linie den Pfeil verzerren. (siehe Bild 3)

Viel Spaß beim Probieren

Gruß, Rofi


----------



## kafran (22. März 2007)

Zwar ist dieses Thema schon eine Zeit her, aber dennoch habe ich zu den Pfeilspitzen eine Frage und vielleicht gibt es jemand der mir helfen kann.

Über Effekt/Stilisierungsfilter/Pfeilspitzen kann ich einem Pfad Spitzen zufügen. So kann ich z.B. einer Linie an den Anfang und ans Ende eine Spitze anfügen. Problem ist, das die Spitze des Pfeiles nicht genau am Ende des Pfades angesetzt wird, sondern das Ende meines Pfades sich in der Mitte der Pfeilspitze befindet.
Meine Frage, gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sagen, das die Spitze des Pfeiles auch am Ende des Pfades sitzt?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Rofi (24. März 2007)

Hi kafran,



kafran hat gesagt.:


> Zwar ist dieses Thema schon eine Zeit her, ....



Juli 2006 habe ich *hier* auch schon mal die gleiche Frage gestellt, bisher aber keine Antwort gekriegt, so dass ich annehme, dass keine entsprechende Lösung in Illustrator vorgesehen ist. So müssen wir uns wohl oder übel weiterhin plagen, um die Pfeilspitze exakt zu positionieren!

Rofi


----------



## derpatexp (7. Oktober 2009)

ich weiss, ich grab hier leichen aus .. aber funktioniert das eigentlich mittlerweile (illustrator CS4)? Ich stehe eben genau wieder vor dem Problem ...


----------



## smileyml (7. Oktober 2009)

Meines Wissens besteht beim Erhalt des Effektes das Problem weiterhin.
Die einzige mir bekannte Möglichkeit ist die Umwandelung des Effektes - dann ist dieser als solches natürlich nicht mehr änderbar.

Grüße Marco


----------



## derpatexp (8. Oktober 2009)

hmm, schade eigentlich ... dabei wäre ein wählbares anderes Verhalten gar nicht so schwer zu realisieren von Adobe ...
Ma schauen, was CS5 bringt


----------

